# Ramshorn Snail Life Cycle



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to the forum and haven't posted much yet, but have been doing a fair bit of reading, and so far it has been great! I have a question about my ramshorn snails.

I set up an el natural 5 gallon aquarium on Dec 18 and a few weeks later got 8 ramshorns from someone on a local Facebook group. They are all about 1 cm in she'll diameter, and I had a couple red ones and the rest are brown. There was a lot of biofilm to eat and they started breeding very quickly. I counted 14 separate egg sacs at their peak and then over the space of a few days they all seem to have hatched, but it's been about a week and I can't see baby snails anywhere, does anyone have any ideas? The tank had been very stable in terms of parameters; I had all 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and nitrates less than 5, all in ppm. The pH was 7.8 prior to water change, and unfortunately I don't have a gH test yet.

I have a young betta splendens in the tank, and that's it. She has killed a couple of adult snails, so she definitely has the will to hunt, but could she have eaten every snail that hatched? Are there any other explanations y'all can think of?

Thanks!
Reed


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Snails can hide anywhere but I bet the babies are good eatn for betta.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

If not eaten by betta, they might be just hiding. I see many egg sacs (and there are even more which I don't see), but I usually notice young snails only once they're at least ~2-3mm big. 

Youngsters and often also adults are usually out for food hunt during night. Try to use flashlight or turn on lights 1-2 hours after the dark and you should see many of them on the glass or plants near the surface.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey so I actually ended up seeing a couple of young snails just the other day. Thanks for the tips everyone. I feel really lucky that all the snails didn't survive, that probably would have been dozens of new snails....


----------

